# Big Top Boer Show Results



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Once again we had a wonderful time at a show this weekend! A big thank you to Kindlehope Farm for putting on this show!

We brought 4 girls. 

Paint Ball placed 2nd right behind the overall grand % doe (both days) on Saturday, and 3rd the next day out of 5, 6-9 month % does. 

Liberty took 3rd the first day and 6th the second out of 17 does.

Dazzle took 5th the first day and 8th the second day out 17 of does.

And our new girl Dandi took 1st both days out of a tremendous class of 17, 6-9 month FB does. There were some really awesome does in that class! She went on to win grand champion jr doe... and then went on to win *OVERALL RESERVE* champion FB doe!! We were sooooo excited! Today she won reserve division champ!

I couldn't believe it! I almost cried...  We have worked so hard to build a nice herd, I felt like we've finally made it with a nice doe... We are so thrilled!

There's more!! Our buck RNSH Mr. Rich is now officially ENNOBLED!!! YEAH! His daughter RNSH Rich B. Itch took 2nd out of a HUGE class and won him 5 more points on Saturday... and then today another one of his daughters RNSH Heart won 1st in her HUGE class, grand senior doe and OVERALL RESERVE FB doe!! Whoo hoo!

A BIG CONGRATS TO RICHARD AND SANDY!!! Breeders of Mr. Rich! :stars::leap::wahoo:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go, you two.!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Way to go! Wow, look at Liberty's shine! Pretty girls


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Same to you Tim! You're two girls did terrific!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

SO great! Wow! Your herd is so, so super awesome :stars: You girls totally deserve it with all the hard work you put into this.

And good going Mr.-studly-Rich! What a guy he is!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! That's great! I agree...you have awesome goats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the wins!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Man I am a good at guessing! Haha

Big Congrats on all the wins! 

Tell Mr. Rich welcome to the ennobled side ! =)

How exciting! Dazzle,Liberty & Paintball look fantastic! Dazzle is looking pretty long bodied in these pics too. Love that girl. Dandi dandi dandi....she is such a well put together doe. Congrats again. ..great job!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Deleted by me my phone posted the same thing twice!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

WOW Congrats Crossroads!!! You have awesome goats an glad your hard work is paying off in the show ring!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I'm hoping they all continue to show well! 

2 more shows this year. A USBGA show next month, and another ABGA show in September. It's strange having these December kids as I have never had show goats in the 6-9 classes before in the early summer! 

Star, Poli and Cosmo should all be bred to Rich and due within a week of each other in mid December. Can't wait to see those kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Of course, I knew they would do well.

Looking great, a big congrats


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Pam!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You betcha


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats, your goats look AMAZING!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

